# North Dakota State Record Muskie



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm told it came out recently here.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/ph ... 3058#13058


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

You might want to think twice before fishing New Johns.

There is a TON of people fishing there since that fish was pulled up. Why do people expect big muskies to run in schools? k:


----------

